# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Infinity Blade sắp đổ bộ lên console

## zinzu2611

Phát hành lần đầu tiên vào năm 2010 và còn cho ra mắt thêm hai hậu bản lần lượt sau đó, *Infinity Blade* là một trong những series game được nhiều người ưa thích trên hệ điều hành iOS nhờ đồ họa đẹp mắt và cách chơi hấp dẫn. Vừa qua, tạp chí game Gematsu đã tiết lộ rằng hãng phát hành Tencent đang dự kiến đưa sản phẩm của Chair Entertainment và Epic Games đến với các hệ console hiện đại, bắt đầu bằng phiên bản dành cho Xbox One.


Dự tính mang tên gọi *Infinity Blade Saga*, tựa game chuyển thể từ di động này sẽ bao gồm gần như tất cả các địa điểm đã được giới thiệu trong cả 3 phần phát hành trước đây trên iOS, đồng thời hãng phát triển còn hứa hẹn bổ sung thêm phần cốt truyện chặt chẽ hơn để xâu chuỗi chúng lại với nhau.
Tạp chí Gematsu tiết lộ bản *Infinity Blade* trên Xbox One sẽ có thể chơi được bằng tay cầm truyền thống lẫn bộ cảm biến chuyển động Kinect. Như chúng ta đã biết, Infinity Blade là một tựa game đòi hỏi người chơi thường xuyên phải thực hiện những động tác quét ngang dọc màn hình để tấn công hoặc đỡ đòn trong khoảng thời gian ngắn, vì thế mà việc sử dụng controller để chơi xem ra sẽ không hợp lý lắm so với các loại màn hình cảm ứng trên di động.
Bên cạnh Xbox One, hãng phát hành Tencent và cũng là chủ sở hữu gần như toàn bộ Epic Games cho biết họ sẵn sàng làm một phiên bản *Infinity Blade* dành cho PS4 nhưng ở thời điểm hiện tại, Xbox One vẫn là ưu tiên hàng đầu.


Hiện chưa rõ Tencent sẽ áp dụng hình thức phát hành nào cho *Infinity Blade Saga* nhưng nhiều khả năng sẽ là F2P. Game dự tính sẽ được phát hành trước thời điểm Tết Nguyên Đán 2015 (tức 19/2/2015) nên dù gì thì chúng ta cũng không phải chờ quá lâu để có được câu trả lời.
*>> Xuất hiện bộ phim hoạt hình ngắn mô tả cốt truyện của Infinity Blade III*

----------

